# Advance Tools



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

My tools showed up on Monday, so I got to use them today. I have to say I like the CGII blades, they have a great feel to them, even if I am used to my heavier Sheetrock blades, and I hope they get even better once they break in a little.

The pan is great! 

I think the offset blade is going to take some getting used to. It is very stiff, but I knew that before they sent it. I'll have to re-evaluate once it breaks in.

The HSI CG mixer I like. Some of the other people I work with, not so much. I think the issue is that we have been using the 4-pronged Sheetrock paddle for so long, that we are used to it. We know how much water to x amount of powder, etc etc. I think the Sheetrock paddle does an excellent job of turning the mud over, and at this stage of the game it seemed to mix faster than the HSI paddle. However, even though it took slightly longer to mix, I thought the HSI paddle gave us a smoother, "fluffier" mud, almost like pre-mix. That was part of the problem... While mixing the mud seemed thinner than it actually was, and some of my co-workers didn't catch it until they were running the tools. Again I think it is something that could be adjusted too if they used it enough. Every paddle/drill combo is different, and some ppl are just stubborn to change.

I will have to try the HSI paddle in some pre-mix. Would be nice to try the HSI "tool for life" paddle *ahem* *wink* *wink*:whistling2:


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

Trying to post about Advance sample kits but won't update... will try again.


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

*Advance Equipment*

If anyone is waiting for sample kits to be delivered, please call DeAnne at Advance 773-287-8220.

I'm having technical problems with my computer and can't get to the information.


----------

